# Cigar Butt Investing



## Sirloin Steak (23 April 2010)

Want to set this up for anyone else who is on the lookout for cigar butts. As we know searching for these companies takes time and Id be happy to share tips. Im on the lookout at the moment.

I recently bought in to (ATR) small resources company. They have not long sold off their operations and they are sitting on a huge net cash position. Share price is a significant discount to net cash per share. Minimal liabilities. If anyone has anything lets discuss.


----------



## vincent191 (23 April 2010)

Sirloin Steak said:


> Want to set this up for anyone else who is on the lookout for cigar butts. As we know searching for these companies takes time and Id be happy to share tips. Im on the lookout at the moment.
> 
> I recently bought in to (ATR) small resources company. They have not long sold off their operations and they are sitting on a huge net cash position. Share price is a significant discount to net cash per share. Minimal liabilities. If anyone has anything lets discuss.




Thank You, very interesting. ATR comes across as a very honest Company. I respect anyone who returns cash back in the market. I will do further research into ATR, I think it is worth a punt if one's investment horizon is at least 2 year. I am into LYC.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 April 2010)

vincent191 said:


> I am into LYC.




Why?

A reminder to all: Anyone nominating a stock for these kind of threads must explain in a reasonable amount of detail why it is being nominated, otherwise your post will be removed.

Thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## trainspotter (23 April 2010)

BAU - Bauxite Resources Ltd (BRL or The Company) (ASX: BAU) advises it has lodged an appeal to the WA Office of the Appeals Convenor concerning the Environmental Protection Authority’s (EPA) decision to set the level of assessment on The Referral - Mining Operations, Stephens Road, Bindoon (The Referral) as a Public Environmental Review (PER) (EPA decision).  

Peaked in Sept 09 around $1.30 then nosedived after EPA decision for Bindoon mine. If appeal is successfull then who knows? Shares have risen 15% in 6 days as well ...


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (19 May 2010)

MLM - Has well over it's market capitalization in shareholdings of ASX mining companies (30 mil approx cap, 50 mil in shares), 10 mil in cash, Wolfram camp and production plant, which was bought for 20 mil, and acquired by MLM for 2 mil. Also has further exploration assets with some possible near term production (NORNICO). It's covered in more detail on a different thread in these forums and well worth a look, but it has been under performing for a while.

I had a look at ATR, seems intersting, do they have any significant assets left? (Excluding the piles of cash)


----------



## Sirloin Steak (12 November 2010)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> MLM - Has well over it's market capitalization in shareholdings of ASX mining companies (30 mil approx cap, 50 mil in shares), 10 mil in cash, Wolfram camp and production plant, which was bought for 20 mil, and acquired by MLM for 2 mil. Also has further exploration assets with some possible near term production (NORNICO). It's covered in more detail on a different thread in these forums and well worth a look, but it has been under performing for a while.
> 
> I had a look at ATR, seems intersting, do they have any significant assets left? (Excluding the piles of cash)




They have a mineral sands project site that they are working on at the moment in Donald as well as a few bits and peices that bring in revenue.


----------

